# Jericho 941 safety problem



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well this is the only place I guess I can turn as I don't know of a dedicated forum for is gun. It's a clone of a CZ75 anyway. I purchased this gun a little while back (surplus) but have not shot it much. The problem is that when I pull the trigger and fire the gun about every other time it will engage the safety! I have to knock it off safety to fire again. The safety lever isn't any looser than any other gun I own. What would cause this?

Thanks
Vince


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for telling me this can happen, Vinnie. IWI US can probably fix it, if they are willing. BTW, just going by my own Jericho 941 and a couple other CZ75 clones (Tanfoglio and Grand Power) I have owned, the safety lever should be more 'positive' in its action ( more resistance when stitching it) than the general run of CZ75 clones.


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I am looking into what kind of safety mechanism it has and if there is a detent spring that maybe in need of replacement. I would figure it would be similar if not the same as a CZ75 or Tanfoglio TZ75.

Vince


----------

